# Metal.Gear.Solid.V.Ground.Zeroes.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Metal.Gear.Solid.V.Ground.Zeroes.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Region free by the looks of things.

Also available on the PS4 and Xbone.

Some have accused this of being a paid for demo. They might even be right.

Words from amazon
 World-renowned Kojima Productions showcases the latest masterpiece in the Metal Gear Solid franchise with Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes. Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes (on sale Spring 2014) is the first segment of the 'Metal Gear Solid V Experience' and prologue to the larger second segment, Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain launching thereafter. MGSV: GZ gives core fans the opportunity to get a taste of the world-class production's unparalleled visual presentation and gameplay before the release of the main game. It also provides an opportunity for gamers who have never played a Kojima Productions game, and veterans alike, to gain familiarity with the radical new game design and unparalleled style of presentation. The critically acclaimed Metal Gear Solid franchise has entertained fans for decades and revolutionized the gaming industry. Kojima Productions once again raises the bar with the FOX Engine offering incredible graphic fidelity and the introduction of open world game design in the Metal Gear Solid universe. This is the experience that core gamers have been waiting for. 



    THE POWER OF FOX ENGINE - Ground Zeroes showcases Kojima Productions' stunning FOX Engine, a true next-generation game engine which revolutionizes the Metal Gear Solid experience.
    INTRODUCTION TO OPEN WORLD DESIGN - The first Metal Gear Solid title to offer open world gameplay. Ground Zeroes offers total freedom of play: how missions are undertaken is entirely down to the user.
    UNRESTRICTED STEALTH - Imagine classic Metal Gear gameplay but with no restrictions or boundaries. Players use intelligence and cerebral strategy to sneak their way through entire missions, or go in all guns blazing.
    MULTIPLE MISSIONS AND TASKS -Ground Zeroes boasts a central story mode and Side-Ops missions ranging from tactical action, aerial assaults and "covert" missions that will be sure to surprise.
    REDESIGNED INTERFACE - Ground Zeroes users will benefit from a clean in-game HUD that shows the minimal amount of on-screen data to give a more intense gaming experience.

*Video* A versions video

*Boxart*



 

*NFO
*

```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄■

                     Metal Gear Solid V Ground Zeroes

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English        
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Action         ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 03/2014         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes acts as a prologue to Metal Gear 
  Solid V: The Phantom Pain and takes place one year after the events of 
  Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker. Assuming control of the legendary Snake 
  (a.k.a. Big Boss), players are charged with the infiltration of Camp 
  Omega where both Paz and Chico are held.
  
   
  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~
  
  -
  

     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 16, 2014)

I wonder why this one is 3 times the size of the PS3 version? This one is 6GB while the PS3 is only 2, and they both require a hard drive install...so what's the deal?


----------



## Istiaq (May 4, 2014)

this is not region free or I'm doing something wrong? I've used ABGX360 and the only regions it shows as green are NTSC U and PAL. I need NTSC J or region free version. Can anyone please advise.

Here's a step by step screenshot of the process I'm following using ABGX360. The region code of the game file shows only as NTSC/U and PAL


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2014)

I usually call region free based on the NFO and the other listings, though many times I might have called region free if it was PAL and North America that were region free.

If you need it to work on a Japanese system then you are out of luck unless you have the system JTAG/RGH modded. There are no means any more by which you can try to slide by region detection on stock or DVD modded consoles.


----------

